# coaxial cable for Sub



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

has anybody use a coaxial cable to connect a sub.? is there a big difference in sound if use coax vs rca?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

there is a difference in the way each propagates the signal, tho, it will work. Since RCA cables are so cheap and readily available, why are you wanting to use coax? Dennis


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DIYHT1 said:


> has anybody use a coaxial cable to connect a sub.? is there a big difference in sound if use coax vs rca?


Is it hotter in the summer than it is in the city?:daydream:

RCA is a connector which can terminate coaxial or other cables. In fact, most RCA-terminated audio cables are coaxial. In other words, the answers to your two questions are "yes" and "no."

Kal


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm using it for location....I planned to have the sub on the back of the room and for that I have a monster cable for the sub, but if that doesn't work , I left the coax cable next to the screen to place the sub in front along the screen. I've read somewhere here that subs are better place in front that rear, what's your take on locations for subs?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Experimenting with sub placement will determine the best location for a specific room. What works in one room may not work in another room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for ease of connectivity placing the sub near the equipment is best as you don't have to deal with long runs of cable and the possibility of introducing noise over the cable.
But as has already been said it depends on your room layout as to what will work best. Corners tend to give the best result.


----------

